# Anybody know the model number of the Alpine 6x9,s that had the weaved fiber cones



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I had some oldschool alpine 6x9,s that were pretty heavy duty, and had weaved cones,not sure what the material they used to make the weaved cone from. I'm pretty sure they were three way 6x9's. Does anybody remember the model number of them.Even better if someone had some pics of them so I could tell for sure they were them.I don't think alpine made many like them,so if there weaved,there probably them. Thanks


----------

